# Holy smokes there they were, just laying there!



## silversaddle1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yep, had some junk dropped off for recycling, you know, nails, tractor parts, brake drums, the kind of stuff that comes out of old shops, toolboxes. There the were, just laying in the mess, calling my name, drawing me in. Grabbed them both, took a look, both stamped 14K!!!
Yessss! 2.35 ounce troy!! Ah but the dissapointment set in later. Fake


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 3, 2018)

Mine looked better.



They were junk too.

Dave


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah, I guess there were in the right place, scrap metal.


----------



## Shark (Mar 4, 2018)

Here is another one. Seems the majority of these are marked Italy as well. These are great examples of why the need to test materials is very important in the early stages of buying.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 4, 2018)

You can buy a 14K stamp for a few dollars from a jewelers supply. I guess the word is out.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2018)

The best con I ever heard about was about plated chain, some smart soul removed all the properly UK hall marked tags from some real chain and reattached them to the plated rubbish and were accepted by a bullion dealer because of the tags, if I remember correctly it was several kilos :shock: :evil:


----------



## Owltech (Mar 7, 2018)

"Chain gang" Only fools and horses


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 7, 2018)

Speaking of just laying there...

A couple years back, I found one of the "14K ITALY" marked herringbone chains like Dave posted. It was laying in a parking lot and of course I thought I really found something. Nice heavy gold chain, cha-ching! Then I got home and tested it. :shock:   :twisted: 

This one was found in the grass next to the sidewalk a few weeks ago. It was real 14K!! Cha-ching!!! :shock:  



It really is where you find it. Free gold is just the bees knees!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice find Ben!

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 7, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Nice find Ben!
> 
> Dave



Doh! I should have explained that better. I didn't find that one. A guy at work did. He brought it to me knowing I was into refining, and said he'd sell for half. 

The next day I told him the ballpark figure. He said "wow, I didn't know it would be that much. You could've told me half was 50 bucks and I'd be happy".

Of course my conscience wouldn't allow that, but still, it's free gold!!


----------

